# furry folk and ferals co-existing in Tucca and Bertie



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Jun 10, 2020)

On Tucca and Bertie, anyone else notices the world has furries (aka animal humanoid people), ferals (lower animal creatures that are just plain regular animals that furries and other people keep as even in zoos or as pets or in the wild) and plant people and all?

It must be the same goofy and pluto logic even on Talespin when furry folks and feral regular animal creatures co exist as furry folks refer themselves as men women and people while consider the lower animals to be animals. Even on regular Show.


----------



## Baalf (Jun 14, 2020)

AlexJMurphy1982 said:


> On Tucca and Bertie, anyone else notices the world has furries (aka animal humanoid people), ferals (lower animal creatures that are just plain regular animals that furries and other people keep as even in zoos or as pets or in the wild) and plant people and all?
> 
> It must be the same goofy and pluto logic even on Talespin when furry folks and feral regular animal creatures co exist as furry folks refer themselves as men women and people while consider the lower animals to be animals. Even on regular Show.




 well it well it is made by the same people who made BoJack Horseman, so I don't know.


----------

